# How to stop roosting in nest boxes



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Lately the entire flock has taken to sleep in the nest boxes at night and thus soiling them thoroughly.

Any tips on how to prevent this. They have lots of other roosting areas.


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Mine have had 3 straight nights of roosting on their roost bar but when I of home this evening both of them were in the nest boxes. They were pissed that I moved them and blocked their nest but oh well. They're not laying right now but I still don't want them soiling the boxes every night.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

My nest box has a bar that I pull up at night and blocks the nest, then come morning I put it down again to open.

Blocking the box is the only answer I know that has worked.


----------



## Keith (Jun 19, 2012)

Does anyone else have this issue? I built the bar today to go across now they are laying. Curious if everyone is having to do this or there are tricks to stop other then blocking.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Until they get in the habit of laying in the nest boxes, and sleeping on the roosts, blocking the boxes is all you can do to keep them clean. You just can't really spank a chicken.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Over the year I have tried this that and the other but the bar was the only thing that did work ... I had to put a note on the door till I got used to going to hen house each morning to put the bar down and up at night.  lol


fuzziebutt ~ Thanks for the smile.


----------



## bellerophon09 (Oct 2, 2012)

Do you have the roosts higher than the nest boxes? That usually helps.


----------



## sarahjanelutz (Jul 23, 2012)

*Confused*

My chickens all sleep in the nest boxes at night. I didn't know they were not supposed to do this. I assumed they are warmer that way. They roost plenty on all the things I have for them, but could this be why they aren't laying yet. They are about 26 weeks and I don't have any eggs.


----------



## chickadee86 (Oct 10, 2012)

What about my girls that are laying do I block theirs also its starting to get chilly here


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I only block the nest at night ... come morning I open them back up for the girls to lay their eggs.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Sundancers said:


> I only block the nest at night ... come morning I open them back up for the girls to lay their eggs.


Sundancers,
That's exactly what I do, Or you have the risk of respiratory disease, I feel it's very important to break them from sleeping in nests.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Just gathered eggs for the morning, this green egg is a double pointer, both ends are pointed. The other is a really sharp point, Look pretty funny, from my Araucana EEs.. Thought is share.


----------



## dragon_lady (Aug 4, 2012)

My 6 Girls are now 19 weeks, one of them started laying just before 18 weeks and another girl has started as well, they all still sleep in the nest boxes. Why is it that they don't lay where they sleep?


----------

